# Soothie vs. Gumdrop pacifier w/ an EBF baby



## Wildecat (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello Mammas!
I was just wondering if any of you have any experience with these 2 pacifiers and babies who are EBF. My daughter is 7 weeks and so far has never been given a pacifier. When she will be about 4-5 months old I have to get surgery and will be on a bunch of meds. They are compatible with BF and I will try to continue the whole time. Realistically though I might have to have someone give her the BM that I will be saving. I might also buy some pacifiers to soothe her during this time b/c she is used to using me as a pacifier,







.
Does anyone know which brand- Sooothie or Gumdrop is more compatible with EBF babies? Will she be able to keep the Soothie in her mouth on her own b/c it does seem larger than the gumdrop.
*I want to hear about everyone's experiences with these 2 pacifiers!!*


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

I tried the Soothie first because it was recommended to me by an LC, but my baby couldn't hold it in his mouth on his own. The only kind I've had any luck with are the ones by Sassy (I think) that are shaped like butterflies. They say on the package "Most Like Mother's Nipple." They come in dark blue, aqua blue, yellow, and lime green, and the entire pacifier part is shaped like a butterfly (just so you'll know what you're looking for).


----------



## AmieV (Mar 31, 2005)

We weren't crazy about the Soothies...seemed to go too far back in the mouth and gag a bit. I'm sure the idea is that it's like breastfeeding because the tip goes back like a nipple, but there's a huge difference between a soft, fleshy human nipple and hard silicone. Plus I just wasn't crazy about the style of it, it was too big for little faces. haven't tried gumdrops but we really liked NUK the best.

One thing you may have thought of already is that you will need to get her used to the paci now or at least at some point before the surgery, since she probably won't take it after a certain age or just because you are not available. My babies both stopped taking it on their own around 3 months, so don't stress if you can't get her into it, I don't think it's a necessity for your situation at all.


----------



## Atalanta (Dec 15, 2007)

We used soothies when he was a newborn, but he doesn't like them now.


----------



## hippiemum21580 (Jul 14, 2007)

My son loved the soothies at first. (we bought the newborn size and he did well with them)
I second the Sassy brand ones. He holds those better in his mouth now for some reason.


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

Not one of the brands, but w/ ds I used the avent pacifier. I used other brands (nuk, and others I can't remember) and since we were experiencing challenges, I noticed that they caused him to bite down on my nipple.

The avent is wider/ seems to be shaped more like a nipple, imo. Which may be helpful for babies that are picky about these things. My son was not picky at all- he'd take anything, but I had to make sure to find a pacifier that was wide-- the skinnny ones would just cause pain.

I don't know about the other brands, but you might compare if you chance across them. They were the same as the avent bottle nipples- so if you see those, youd get an idea. I know there was another brand that was practically identicall in shape, but I can't remember which one.

Currently dd won't take a pacifier, or at least we have not tried since the last road trip where we brought one along just in case we were stuck between exits. Didn't help, since she wouldn't take it ): But luckily we were close to an exit.

It seems like you have some time to try different things... but also remember, while you recover, dd can be cup fed--- and a finger is often more comforting than a pacifier anyways.

Good luck with your surgery... I hope things go very smoothly and you have a quick recovery.

Jessica


----------



## RaRa7 (Feb 29, 2004)

I thought Soothie was the only one SHAPED like mom's nipple--it gets broader, instead of narrower as it gets towards the base. Does a Gumdrop? I know most of the others mentioned are not shaped that way right?


----------



## Ackray (Feb 11, 2004)

They both look the same to me (the sucky part). We like the vanilla scented soothies at my house.


----------



## RaRa7 (Feb 29, 2004)

I would be nervous about the "scent" with the Gumdrop as well


----------



## RaRa7 (Feb 29, 2004)

oops-I wasn't aware Soothies made scented ones as well- I would be wary of either then......we used regular Soothies although ds2 was given the Gumdrop in the hospital and liked those too. ANything shaped like mom would be best to avoid nipple confusion, sucking problems.


----------

